# Need New Jacket?????



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

i ride in washington it gets cold, and it gets wet. I need a super water proof and warm jacket any ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

How much you looking to spend? Here are some high end jacket prices:

686 Smarty Uzi Tweed Jacket > Snowboard Jackets - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
686 Smarty Complete 2.5 Ply Jacket > Snowboard Jackets - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Burton Field Jacket > Snowboard Jackets - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the pattern of the Burton Hood rock salt 3D jacket so much that I ordered one but this might be too thin for what you are looking for. They have a thicker version of the hood jacket too.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would look at something GoreTex with removable liner options. I have a few of the Burton AK jackets that are Gore and they work great. Never had a problem getting wet or cold. They even have a Gore jacket that is down filled, so very warm and dry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

i dont really have a price range just want to be dry and warm.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

oct6454 said:


> i ride in washington it gets cold, and it gets wet. I need a super water proof and warm jacket any ideas.


Get ahold of Snowolf on the board, he rides MT. Hood regularily and knows how to endure rain etc. while riding.


----------

